# Puppy's First Trip to Club-Video



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

Took our pup to club today for the first time. The trainer was impressed, and has faith in her abilities. Hope we can keep up with her. She is my husband's pup but I go along for the ride...LOL

Here's a video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln9oYMYd_oM


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like a nice pupper lotso fire not to much to fast.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

She looks great, good luck with her.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice pup, take your time with her.


----------

